Ask HN: Is tech making our lives better or worse overall? - vinnyglennon
======
minionslave
How do you define tech? Did the invention of printed paper improve our lives?
Did the invention of the pen improve our lives? Did the invention of
penicillin improve our lives? etc....

I think it makes our lives easier, but anything can be misused.

Planes can drop bombs, they can also rescue hurricane victims.

Books can educate, they can also spread propaganda.

It all depends on the motivation behind the use of the tech.

------
0942v8653
Depends on what standards you judge by, and whether you use it responsibly or
not. It's hard to talk about "technology" as a whole, but I would say it has
definitely made our lives easier (not necessarily better or worse).

------
drannex
Better, we are healthier, more informed (even with the advent of increasingly
common misinformation), more socially conscious, more equally pervasive, and
happier as a society.

Our education rates have skyrocketed and literacy is higher than ever.

------
cadidas
Yes.

